# new trapper



## counttepesh (Nov 17, 2012)

this will be my first year trapping. and any sugestion accepted. Anyyyything that will save me money would be great. i have found a locale man to help with muskrat and raccoon but he don't trap coyotes. thanks for all the help.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum counttepesh.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Welcome to the site, I have a good trapping friend in Medina county, that might be of some help to ya.:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Welcome to PT. counttepesh...


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the PT forum counttepesh.


----------



## counttepesh (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

Clint Lockleare is probably the guy to talk to. Look up his company Predator Control Group. He has a forum as well. From what I have heard from him, he knocks the coyotes pretty good.


----------



## old skunk (Aug 14, 2012)

good 2 have u on pt alot of good people on here u will find alot of good info


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

counttepesh said:


> this will be my first year trapping. and any sugestion accepted. Anyyyything that will save me money would be great. i have found a locale man to help with muskrat and raccoon but he don't trap coyotes. thanks for all the help.


 If you would like help come up with some specific questions and I will do the best I can!


----------



## counttepesh (Nov 17, 2012)

I got a mink today in a muskrat trap. When cleaning it I don't know if I did it wrong or something but they stink so bad.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

You didn't do ANYTHING wrong man! Mink have a musky smell to them. There are a member of the mustelid family(weasel family) and most critters in this family have a musky smell to them!


----------



## counttepesh (Nov 17, 2012)

I got a skunk today. And learned something very,very important. Don't try to skin a skunk if u have never done it before. I just burnt the shirt and am thanking about burning down the garage lol


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Yup, not really a good one for beginners! I would toss them for now if I was you. The only way it seems you can make any money on them is to extract the essence and that's not something I plan on doing anytime soon! Good job on the mink though!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

counttepesh said:


> I got a mink today in a muskrat trap. When cleaning it I don't know if I did it wrong or something but they stink so bad.


you might have gottin into the scent glads at the base of the tail.......


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Welcome to PT!


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

i agree with 220swift, sounds like you found the glands near the tail. I save those glands and use them at mink sets in other areas to attract territorial mink. I use it at both cubby sets and blind sets and have been pretty successful.


----------

